

Is your @m.facebook.com email wierd too? Bug? - 2rs1
http://www.facebook.com/mobile/?v=web
Mine says:
Upload via email
Use a personalised upload email address to post status updates or send photos and videos straight to your profile. Your personal email address is:
shaves219weensy@m.facebook.com<p>Is it totally random or a bug?
======
2rs1
Mine says:

Upload via email Use a personalised upload email address to post status
updates or send photos and videos straight to your profile. Your personal
email address is: shaves219weensy@m.facebook.com

Is it totally random or a bug?

